# Star Slice Oar Rig?



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

We have built these frames for multiple paddle cat style boats. Give us a ring for more details.
https://www.downriverequip.com/frames/raft-frames/down-river-equipment/down-river-poudre-1-bay-raft-frame-ld-pid-2454

https://www.downriverequip.com/fram...down-river-chama-2-bay-raft-frame-ld-pid-2427

303-467-9489 ext 1


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Go it. 
A paddle cat with a raft frame, is about the funnest boat in the world to row! That’s how I run my Culebra most of the time, and at least that version of the paddle cat is capable of running some pretty big shit for its size.
Took it down the upper Salt at 5,000 grand, it was awesome!


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

*@matt man*

Hey what size oars do you use for your Culebra? I have a Star Slice XL, just got a frame for it as well, and I'm not sure about the correct oar length.


----------



## liltownhero (Mar 22, 2017)

I've got a RMR phat cat with a frame, I love it. Like others have said super fun to row. I can carry a surprising amount of gear too. I think my oars are 8.5s cant remember right now, had some old 10 footers that I cut down.


----------



## Joe Yeazitzis (Jun 8, 2021)

liltownhero said:


> I've got a RMR phat cat with a frame, I love it. Like others have said super fun to row. I can carry a surprising amount of gear too. I think my oars are 8.5s cant remember right now, had some old 10 footers that I cut down.


What type of frame do you have on your RMR Phat Cat? I’m contemplating buying a Phat Cat and wanted to know my frame options. Will most likely be S1 most of the time.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Joe Yeazitzis said:


> What type of frame do you have on your RMR Phat Cat? I’m contemplating buying a Phat Cat and wanted to know my frame options. Will most likely be S1 most of the time.


Search is your friend.








RMR Phat Cat as a gear boat?


During low water years, people get creative so they can still enjoy their favorite rivers. We have noticed people doing big things with little boats. Our friends have been sharing some cool photos of our Phat Cat on the RMR Facebook page. When we designed the Phat Cat, we knew that it would be a...




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## Danielseaney (Mar 12, 2021)

I have a star slice with a simple 48" wide oar frame and 8' Sawyer square top oars. It's fun as hell. Here's a video of it on the Moyie River in north Idaho. Really awesome continuous class II-III run with one of the funnest class IV rapids at the end. It's so much fun to row and so stable I only take my raft out to paddle r3+, fish, or overnight now.


----------



## Danielseaney (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Danielseaney (Mar 12, 2021)

fajawiebe said:


> *@matt man*
> 
> Hey what size oars do you use for your Culebra? I have a Star Slice XL, just got a frame for it as well, and I'm not sure about the correct oar length.


Here's a good video explaining how I came to 8' on my slice with 48" wide frame


----------



## Still_Boating (Jul 28, 2020)

Danielseaney said:


> View attachment 66866
> View attachment 66867
> View attachment 66868


----------



## Still_Boating (Jul 28, 2020)

Danielseaney said:


> View attachment 66866
> View attachment 66867
> View attachment 66868


Sweet light weight set-up. Did you make the frame yourself or buy?


----------



## curtisahlers (May 27, 2010)

I have a star slice and took a NRS longhorn frame, added an extra bar, to make a bay that my cooler sits in for a seat. then I strapped a Colorado watershed bag across the front thwart for gear and have done backpacking style overnights with it.


----------



## Big mike (Nov 30, 2021)

curtisahlers said:


> I have a star slice and took a NRS longhorn frame, added an extra bar, to make a bay that my cooler sits in for a seat. then I strapped a Colorado watershed bag across the front thwart for gear and have done backpacking style overnights with it.


Any chance you could share a photo of your setup?


----------



## curtisahlers (May 27, 2010)

Big mike said:


> Any chance you could share a photo of your setup?


I'll try to set it up over the holiday and get you a pic. All i have a re from far away.


----------



## Big mike (Nov 30, 2021)

curtisahlers said:


> I'll try to set it up over the holiday and get you a pic. All i have a re from far away.


That would be awesome. I hope to take mine down the middle fork in May, but parts are in short supply so we will see.


----------



## curtisahlers (May 27, 2010)

Big mike said:


> That would be awesome. I hope to take mine down the middle fork in May, but parts are in short supply so we will see.


Hey sorry finally got around to taking pics. here are some pictures of my set up. I am on a Star slice with an NRS longhorn frame with an extra cross bar to hold the cooler. I'm using a Yeti 50 cooler, if you used a 45 it would lower the seat.

I mainly use it on fishing overnights, with backpacking style camping.


----------



## Lasercat (May 7, 2021)

Just finished my own Slice build. Well, technically it's for the wife, but I'm sure she'll let me play with it now and then, right?










Had the sideboards left over from my raft so figured I'd slap them on the slice as they're the right length. Not 100% sold on having them there, as I don't think they'll provide much in the way of usefulness, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Big mike (Nov 30, 2021)

Looks good!


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice Topo's!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Danielseaney said:


> I have a star slice with a simple 48" wide oar frame and 8' Sawyer square top oars. It's fun as hell. Here's a video of it on the Moyie River in north Idaho. Really awesome continuous class II-III run with one of the funnest class IV rapids at the end. It's so much fun to row and so stable I only take my raft out to paddle r3+, fish, or overnight now.


Another river to put on my to-do list!


----------

